# gcc segfault in compiling the kernel 8.2-STABLE



## ahavatar (Dec 4, 2011)

Greetings,

I was doing routine updates on my FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE box,


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD slash 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #0: Sun Oct 30 19:58:12 KST 2011     root@slash:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

After cvsup'ed today's FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE source codes, I ran [cmd=]make builworld && make buildkernel[/cmd] and got the following errors:


```
cc -c -O2 -frename-registers -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -std=c99 -g -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes 
 -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -nostdinc  -I. -I/usr/src/sys
 -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/altq -D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h -fno-common -finline-limit=8000
 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone  -mfpmath=387
 -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow  -msoft-float -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -Werror 
 /usr/src/sys/dev/ath/ath_hal/ar5211/ar5211_misc.c -I/usr/src/sys/dev/ath -I/usr/src/sys/dev/ath/ath_hal
/usr/src/sys/modules/an/../../dev/an/if_an.c:3852: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault: 11
Please submit a full bug report,
with preprocessed source if appropriate.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
```

Any idea why I got gcc segfaults while compiling the kernel? Many thanks.


----------



## kpa (Dec 4, 2011)

Does it do that repeatedly at the same spot? Try to continue the compilation with

`# make buildkernel NO_CLEAN=1`

If it crashes at a different spot you most likely have hardware problems, bad memory or cpu overheating.


----------

